# Nekem Vivaldi... neked ki?



## Kókai Viktória (2018 Február 6)

Sziasztok! 

Nekem Vivaldi a kedvenc zeneszerzőm.
Neked ki?



Kókai Viktória írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nekem Vivaldi a kedvenc zeneszerzőm.
> Neked ki?


A 4 évszakból a tél a kedvencem.


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 4)

Kókai Viktória írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nekem Vivaldi a kedvenc zeneszerzőm.
> Neked ki?


*Frédéric Chopin*


Kókai Viktória írta:


> A 4 évszakból a tél a kedvencem.


És Vivaldi,de inkább a tavasz.


----------



## e-könyvtáros (2018 Március 5)

Szia, nekem Csajkovszkij, persze elsősorban a B-moll zongoraverseny. Berakom, 2 másodperc múlva mosolygok, 2 perc múlva alszok, úgy megnyugtat


----------



## xWaTleRx (2018 Március 5)

e-könyvtáros írta:


> Szia, nekem Csajkovszkij, persze elsősorban a B-moll zongoraverseny. Berakom, 2 másodperc múlva mosolygok, 2 perc múlva alszok, úgy megnyugtat


Szia!Sajnos nem sikerült bealudnom a b-moll zongoraversenyen/bár jó lett volna/.Bátorkodom beidézni Chris Bottit és Sting mestert némi nagyzenekari háttérrel./My fanni valentin/mikor az idegeimet szétizélik a mindennapok,na akkor jön ez.


----------



## fschch (2018 Október 8)

Mozart és Bartók. 
Javaslom mindenkinek Bartók III. Zongoraversenyének meghallgatását. Bartóktól szokatlanul dallamos, "populáris", "kellemes" mű.


----------



## Helikon (2018 Október 15)

Kókai Viktória írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nekem Vivaldi a kedvenc zeneszerzőm.
> Neked ki?
> ...



Nekem Bach!


----------



## medvegy (2018 Október 15)

Én is Vivaldit szeretem nagyon.

Egyik nagy kedvencem:


----------



## eddy56 (2018 Október 15)

Egy javithatatlanul romantikus embernek ettol nincs szebb zene:
(egy allitolag a XX. sz-ban szuletett spanyol kozmondas: a magukat komolynak terto ferfiak a vekony szokekre, a szaraz feherbborra, es Hindemith zenejere eskusznek...holott valojaban majd megdoglenek a kicsit telt barnakert, az edes vorosborert, es Csajkovszkij muzsikajaert)


----------



## eddy56 (2018 Október 15)

...es a masik:


----------



## mozz (2019 Január 11)

Mozart


----------



## Aniko 50 (2019 Január 20)

Johann Strauss


----------



## silverfuture (2019 Március 15)

Nekem John Petrucci!


----------



## Erkea (2019 November 8)

Havasi Balázs


----------



## Erkea (2019 November 8)

Vivaldi Négy évszakból a Tavasz a kedvencem


----------



## Sziszko624 (2019 November 17)

Valakitől azt hallottam, hogy a barokk zene rockrere Vivaldi....amúgy nagy kedvencem, és persze J.S. Bach is... illetve az egész barokk zenei korszak. A mai zeneszerzők közül inkább a filmzenéiről híres Hans Zimmer-t és John Williams az, akiket nagyon szeretek hallgatni.


----------



## Karcsi19910819 (2020 Október 20)

Nekem Mozart, Vivaldi, Chopin, Wieniawski


----------



## bencebobo (2020 Október 22)

Bach, utána hosszú szünet - de persze Mozart, Bartók, Muszorgszkij és a többiek...


----------



## mellody31 (2020 November 13)

Chopin zongoraversenyei. Minden benne van...


----------



## mellody31 (2020 November 13)




----------



## mellody31 (2020 November 13)

Ha már közeledik a karácsony....


----------



## mellody31 (2020 November 13)




----------



## mellody31 (2020 November 13)




----------



## an1961 (2020 November 17)

A kedvenceim Beethoven és Verdi


----------



## Amarl (2021 Szeptember 18)

xWaTleRx írta:


> *Frédéric Chopin*
> 
> És Vivaldi,de inkább a tavasz.


Bár mindegyik nagyon szép, de nekem is a tavasz, ami leginkább tetszik



e-könyvtáros írta:


> Szia, nekem Csajkovszkij, persze elsősorban a B-moll zongoraverseny. Berakom, 2 másodperc múlva mosolygok, 2 perc múlva alszok, úgy megnyugtat


Szia, nekem is az egyik nagy kedvencem a b-moll zongoraversenye, abból is a 3. tétele

Egy új kedvencem Beethoven d-moll szonáta


----------



## Ka1975 (2022 Szeptember 21)

Mozart


----------



## Ka1975 (2022 Szeptember 22)

Érdekes, hogy a macskáink is szeretik a zenét, de ők a Straussosabb dalokat kedvelik.


----------



## eddy56 (2022 Szeptember 22)

Amarl írta:


> Egy új kedvencem Beethoven d-moll szonáta


A cisz moll 3. tétel mindent ver


----------

